# Sacar a la pizarra



## brucomela

¿Alguien puede decirme cómo se traduce al italiano:"sacar a la pizarra"?
Saludos cordiales


----------



## flljob

¿Qué quiere decir _sacar a la pizarra_?


----------



## Agró

flljob said:


> ¿Qué quiere decir _sacar a la pizarra_?


Hacer salir a un alumno de su pupitre hasta la pizarra/encerado para que resuelva un ejercicio, por ejemplo.

Mi suposición:
Fare uscire qualcuno (fino) alla lavagna?


----------



## flljob

En México se dice pasar a alguien al pizarrón: far passare alla lavagna ¿No es muy literal?


----------



## Agró

He encontrado en internet un único resultado de _far "uscire" alla lavagna_, con el verbo entrecomillado, lo que me hace pensar que no es una expresión bien fijada. Esperemos otras posibilidades.


----------



## Geviert

In italiano si dice semplicemente "andare alla lavagna" oppure - visto dal docente - "chiamare alla lavagna".


----------



## Spiritoso78

> En italiano si dice semplicemente "*andare alla lavagna*" oppure - visto dal docente - "*chiamare alla lavagna*".


 

Esatto, preciso come sempre! Ciao Geviert....una volta (25 anni fa) quando il maestro ti chiamava alla lavagna, mi tremavano sempre le gambe! Non si scherzava allora..mica come adesso!


----------



## Geviert

Spiritoso78 said:


> Esatto, preciso come sempre! Ciao Geviert....una volta (25 anni fa) quando il maestro ti chiamava alla lavagna, mi tremavano sempre le gambe! Non si scherzava allora..mica come adesso!



Ciao e grazie Spiritoso!  

sull'esattezza, ci provo. Senza le vostre conferme non si è mai sicuro.


----------



## Elxenc

Ciao!

Io ho sentito  "chiamare alla palestra" oppure  "uscire alla palestra"indistintamente se lo studente era chiamato  per parlare o per scrivera sulla lavagna. Il tempo era quando nelle aule c'era una piattaforma (tarima) che soprelevava all'insegnante e lo studente.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Salute,

putroppo non l'ho mai sentita quest'espressione,anche perchè la palestra, visto che parliamo di argomenti scolastici, è il luogo in cui si fa ginnastica o educazione fisica. Quanto alla piattaforma, solitamente viene chiamata pedana, ed appunto era di legno....anch'io me la ricordo alle elementari.


----------



## Geviert

Direi che neanch'io l'ho sentita con questo etimo, oltre a essere molto ambiguo, per non dire sbagliato. ma in dubio pro reo... dove hai sentito di preciso quell'espressione? Nell'italiano standard palestra è il locale o insieme di locali destinato allo svolgimento di esercizî atletici o ginnici, fornito degli attrezzi necessarî, di spogliatoi, di impianti igienici e docce: p. privata; p. pubblica; p. scolastica, facente parte integrante di una scuola; prepararsi, allenarsi in p.; andare in palestra (Treccani).


----------



## brucomela

Muchas gracias a todos. Está bien "chiamare alla lavagna". Lo agradezco muchísimo


----------



## Elxenc

Ciao!

*NIHIL NOVUM SUB SOLE

**Dizzionario italiano/spagnolo- español/italiano; Laura Tam; Ulrico Editore S.p.A. ISBN 88-203-2400-8
*
*español *pag. 729:  Pizarra 1 _min_ ardesia *·* _techo de pizarra_: tetto in ardesia.
                        2 lavagna *·* _*salir a la pizarra*_: *uscire alla lavagna*

Credo che *uscire *e *chiamare* potrebbero essere intercambiabili in questo contesto


----------



## Geviert

Mah e mille volte mah, mio caro Elxenc: Detto tra di noi, inter nos, pur se uscire alla lavagna non mi sembra impossibile, io non mi fiderei mai del dizionario di questa signorina Laura Tam (ci sono molte imprecisioni in quel dizionario, secondo me). Detto con le parole del sacro vate d'Annunzio: i dizionari monolingua _a noi! _


----------



## Elxenc

Distinto Geviert,

lo so, che non esiste la persona perfetta, ma... questo dizionario, il Hoepli, e' il più raccomandato nelle scuole di lingue nella Spagna. Quasi il "_rapresentante_" della CRVSCA.

Ho cercato ,anche, nel Disc (dizionairo italiano Sabatini Coletti) la parola "*lavagna*" e dice "cosi cosi" la stesa cosa che la S.ra Tam. Non lo poso "copiare" direttamente però tenterò di trascriverlo senza errori:  

.../...2 Lastra rettangolare di l.; ardesio o altro materiale, incorniciata e appesa al muro o dotata di supporti che permettono di girarla, usata generalmente in aule scolastiche per scriverci sopra col gesso: _*andare alla lavagna*_; far stridere il gesso sulla l.; *chiamare un alunno alla l. (lavagna) ..*..

Credo che si possa dire: *"chiamare alla lavagna"* e *"uscire alla lavagna"*

Ma... Cosa dicono i nativi? Che non sono "andati a scuola"?

_Arriverderci_!


----------



## Neuromante

Alxenc: Hará 4 ó 5 años se utilizaba mucho el Laura Tam en el foro. Puedo decirte que todas y cada una de esas veces fue contestado y se pudo comprobar que, en el mejor de los casos, sus traducciones eran problemáticas y a veces incluso inventadas. No es un diccionario de fiar, al contrario; nos reímos mucho en aquella época gracias a él.


----------



## Elxenc

Neuromante said:


> Alxenc: Hará 4 ó 5 años se utilizaba mucho el Laura Tam en el foro. Puedo decirte que todas y cada una de esas veces fue contestado y se pudo comprobar que, en el mejor de los casos, sus traducciones eran problemáticas y a veces incluso inventadas. No es un diccionario de fiar, al contrario; nos reímos mucho en aquella época gracias a él.



Grazie tante Neuromante per l'informazione.

Lo tendré en cuenta, pero el DISC es monolingüe italiano, y más o menos coincide en este caso. ¿Y los italianos "veri" qué dicen?


----------



## Geviert

Saludos,

creo que estamos repitiendo los argumentos, sobre todo si  Brucomela ya manifestó de haber resuelto su duda. Propongo poner orden, si se desea continuar productivamente con el debate:

1) El significado del término _lavagna _no ha sido puesto en duda. Los comentarios 10, 11 ya dieron y confirmaron el significado. El comentario 13 y 15 lo vuelven a confirmar. Resultado: la semántica está clara.

Sub 1). Se ha puesto en duda el uso del término lavagna  en el significado de la expresión "chiamare alla palestra" oppure  "uscire alla palestra". Este uso contradice lo expuesto en el punto 1. Se ha preguntado dónde se ha escuchado dicho uso. Al momento, no se han presentado pruebas, ni fuentes, ni referencias personales directas o indirectas que sustenten este uso. In dubio pro reo se considera la expresión, pero (personalmente) no se acepta. El uso corriente en esa expresión es "pedana" (de pedagna).

2)  Como ya confirmó Neuro, el diccionario de Laura Tam no es confiable. Se trata obviamente de un juicio personal. A cada quien el medio que le parezca adecuado. Es un hecho, sin embargo, que la frase del diccionario en cuestión: *salir *a la pizarra: *uscire *alla lavagna, parece una traducción literal del verbo "salir". El sentido completo de toda la frase no corresponde (a mi modesto parecer) con el uso standard en Italia. Los nativos italianos "veri" (yo soy solo por mitad), ya expresaron su opinión al respecto (cfr. comentario 7). A pesar de ello "uscire alla lavagna" no me parece imposible, se entiende. Es posible abrir un hilo en el foro solo italiano, para salir de la duda. Después de todo se trata, creo yo, únicamente de l'_appropriatezza _(no del error) del verbo uscire en este caso. El uso corriente en Italia (puedo confirmarlo) es con los verbos _andare _o _chiamare_, según la perspectiva.

¡Saludos!


----------

